# 10-06 pic intense!



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Took some greenhorns fishing today.There a few buds from brooksville never been on a boat before.

So we met up at my place at 0530, loaded the truck and hitched the boat on the road we were.About 630 am we were at the bait bucket, 5 dozen selects, 5lbs of sardines and some chum.Launched at Ft.Desota park about 7am, headed out bunces pass, water like glass..Till we got past the islands.. yikes.. 4-6ft bigger rollers. Limped through the slop to egmont key.Got behind there marked some stuff drifted with live shrimp, a few sand perch and catfish later. we moved to the egmont reef. Set up on some lively bottom bang bang bang.. baby red grouper galore. One lonely whitting.









































Switched to sardines and a lonely baby gag joins us










Then the puffers moved in, musta caught 20 of em..and a nice blue runner.


















The seas really dies down now, its about 1030am, so we decide to venture a lil further offshore. Head to the sulpher barge about 25 miles out. More lil reds, a couple nice grunts. Well we loose the marker bouy we had.. i knew it had a hole.. so were sure it sunk..oh well we kept drifting. Got into some Sharpnose's










CHEESE!
































So we keep spot jumping, lots of bait and live bottom but man they had lock jaw!
I decide to cut up the bluerunner and put his head on. This guy chased it musta been half a mile.. bang bang fish on.. fish off.. drop it back.. bang bang fish on.. fish off.. finally..










Had a school oh big mahi's come by for a short stint. they were in the 30 inch range about 6 of em.. nothing we could do.. not prepared..

then its time for swim call.

















And then we saw this...??????? Dunno what the heck it was... A baluga whale???










Well back to fishing we start in, hit a spoil area just about 3 miles off the pass.. use up the rest of the bait.. Managed 1 searobin, a couple small sharks, one spanish mack, and a nice 4-5 ft angry male Lemon shark.



























































































All in all.. the weatherman has no clue.. when they call it rough its beautifull!.. when they call beautifull.. stay home.!


















Hope you enjoy this read as much as i did experiencing it.


----------



## Lunkerdayze (Oct 6, 2009)

Great trip guys! Congrats on the catches! Lookin forward to seein the next set of trip pics!

nice beluga lmfao!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like fun for all.


----------

